# Destroyed my glasses!



## Pammie

Major bummer! Hope you have vision insurance. Just kiss him and look at his sweet little face and all will be forgiven!

Bryley likes to take my glasses right off my face! wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! *grrrrr*  and he is not a puppy but a 3 year old! 
In the last 6 months I have had to go in twice to have them adjusted.


----------



## ssacres

Mia bent my glasses real bad when she was younger. She jumped at me when I was sitting on the floor and she got me in the face, glasses went flying. They were a real mess but not as bad as yours. Sorry about your glasses.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

I wish I had vision coverage but sadly no such luck. This pair is only about 6 months old too :-/ I am hoping they offer some kind of discount for replacements due to damage! Guess I will just have to wait and see on Monday. 

Flynn is a total Velcro/lap dog so he loves to climb in my lap and lean against me. Unfortunately now that he is bigger that means leaning into my face! I usually go in for adjustments every few weeks. Now they just smile and chuckle when I come in, wonder what they'll say this time?! Lol

Flynn has never tried to take them off my face but my roommates lab will if given even the slightest opportunity! At the very least he often will reach out with his tongue and lick them, yeeesh!! I HATE that


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jennifer1

Kenzie scratched my lenses pretty good once.
I have insurance but always pay extra for the anti-glare coating. That kicks in a 1 year warranty that DOES cover puppy damage. I'd ask about that.


----------



## wjane

Boy that looks familiar - times 3 or 4! They do love glasses!


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

Jennifer1 said:


> Kenzie scratched my lenses pretty good once.
> I have insurance but always pay extra for the anti-glare coating. That kicks in a 1 year warranty that DOES cover puppy damage. I'd ask about that.



Ooh that's a good point didn't think about maybe the extras provide warranties! I react to contacts so I wear my glasses >90% of the time so I get allll the extras, anti glare scratch resistance transitions maybe one of them will come through for me, thanks for the suggestion!



wjane said:


> Boy that looks familiar - times 3 or 4! They do love glasses!



What is it about glasses?? I am hoping I learned my lesson and will now be better about using my glasses case. But let's face it, I know myself and I tend to be a sloooooow learner! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jennifer1

Flynn'sMommy said:


> Ooh that's a good point didn't think about maybe the extras provide warranties! I react to contacts so I wear my glasses >90% of the time so I get allll the extras, anti glare scratch resistance transitions maybe one of them will come through for me, thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about glasses?? I am hoping I learned my lesson and will now be better about using my glasses case. But let's face it, I know myself and I tend to be a sloooooow learner!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


This might fall under scratch resistant!


----------



## pb2b

Good lesson for me to keep mine on my dresser from now on!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68

Been their done that! 

Could have been much worse if he had ingested some glass....I have learned, sometimes the hard way....to keep everything clear and out of reach. Of the 3 Golden's we have one is a real counter surfer, he is a sneak! If you blink he has it....he minds the 'drop it' command real well, thank God, but he still will grab it if he thinks he can get away with it....on my list birthday, he got my steak, swallowed it raw and whole and neither of us heard him or saw him do it...the other dogs alerted us when they ran over and started licking the floor....lucky for me my wife shared her's with me....


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Yes, Boomer liked glasses...not as much as Kleenex, socks, or underwear, but they'd do in a pinch. 

I'm a big fan of Zenni optical, if you have your prescription written down somewhere. They have really nice and inexpensive glasses and I had my optometrist check their quality and they were exactly to the prescription specifications. I now own multiple back-up pairs in case of dog modifications!


----------



## GoldensGirl

When I broke the temple off a treasured vintage glasses frame, I found the FrameMender: Eyeglass Frame Repair in Maryland and Washington, DC | The Frame Mender. Despite the ugliness of the website, he does amazing work and might salvage your frame. He is very fast and guarantees the repair for life, provided you keep the receipt. I paid about $70 to have broken metal filigree repaired to reattach the temple.

You might find something similar close to you if you don't want to mail your glasses.


----------

